# Smokin' in Minnesota!!!



## bacon grease (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello SMF members!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm Kevin from Litchfield, Minnesota USA. 

A coworker last week mentions that he has been messing around smoking meat.... so I thought: "hey, my Dad has a smoker he doesn't use.... and I LOVE good BBQ.... so what the hey."

The next day I fire up the Brinkmann Smoke N' Grill.... is that an ECB? I love pulled pork so I do a 6# butt..... it turns out ok.... basically a smoked pork roast any newbie could get done. 

The *next day* I google around for some real info and find SM.com and the SMF!!! You got me hook, line and sinker!!! I wake up this past Saturday morning and decide I'm gonna try some of this new found info out and get to smokin'!!!

I fire up the pit and get the 4.5# butt on by 10:30am.... I rub it but not overnight cuz it was spontaneous.... and not with a real pork rub cuz I don't have any yet.... so I just use what I'd put on a steak.... pepper, garlic powder and Lowreys.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 .... stuck on with a mixture of Sweet Baby Rays and Old No 7.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I did get a digital thermo at the store too and did the potato trick I saw here to get my grate temp and I figure my Brinkmann runs around 250* when the needle is on the "m" in Warm.

So I stick the meat and get her up to 165* using Royale Oak and some wet hickory chips for flavor. 

I wrap it in foil and put it in the oven on 250* and get her up to ~195* and then wrap it in towels and throw it in the cooler for an hour.

In the meantime I make the finishing sauce from the pork page. 

Smoke time ~6.5 hr. Oven time ~ 2.5hr. 1hr in the cooler. 9:00pm I take it out of the foil....... I swear the bone flew out on its own!!!! I could barely pull it as fast as my buddy was eating it!!! I manage to get the finishing sauce on some of it - LOL!!! 5-beer jockeys manage to devour it in record time. My 2 favoite compilments were: "that sauce really makes this pork perfect!" .... and ...... "seriously, how did you make this.... this is the best pork I have ever had!" And to top it off, my buddy eating as I pulled it took one look and the beans I had on the stove and said, "you might as well just put that in the fridge.... this is all we'll need." So thats what happened - the beans went straight to the fridge and still haven't been touched!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You guys are the best!!!!

I'm signing up for a smokin' class taught by a fellow SMF'er here in MN - to cut the learning curve. And if I don't have a Lang in my driveway before the new year it will be a miracle!!!!

Do you think I'm fired up????

Now onto the apology... and a promise. I know that without photos many of you think this didn't really happen, but I promise to shoot plenty of pics next time and get this Q-view figured out!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you all again!!

Bacon Grease


----------



## flagriller (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome!  Good people here. I'm Jim and I'm in Katmandu, Nepal.


----------



## monstah (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Enjoy your new addiction! Glad to have you here.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome.  Sounds like your hittin' the floor running!  Well done on your pork-fest.  Keep the good work.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

welcome..........

make sure you also sign up for Jeffs 5 day e-course

also........get yourself a better therm for the smoker itself.......that way you can use the one you bought to stick into the meat......not the potatoe  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





once again........welcome


----------



## bacon grease (Nov 13, 2007)

Allready done.... day #2 is today after work!!!

On the thermo..... do they make dual prode/dual remote dig thermos???... now that would be really cool......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the welcomes!

-Bacon Grease


.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

et-73 maverick is dual probe........PLUS........its remote.........so you can go inside the house and not have to babysit the smoker

polder also makes a dual probe


d88de


----------



## raypeel (Nov 13, 2007)

Good to have you and congrats on the pulled pork.  Your addiction will get worse (actually better) the more you hang out here.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

Bacon Grease...........heres a couple links for you

i know the ebay auction is over.......but it will give you a idea of what i was talking about


http://poldertest.com/thm-360.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/ET-73-Maverick-W...QQcmdZViewItem



d88de


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! Sounds like you're off to a great start, so keep up the momentum and keep us informed of your progress!

Have fun, ask questions, share knowledge...


----------



## bacon grease (Nov 13, 2007)

Sweet.  That Maverick is the one I NEED! - Lol!

Thanks!

-Bacon Grease


.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Kevin, and welcome to the SMF. Sounds like you''re getting your game on. Looking forward to your Q Views and smokin' projects too!


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 13, 2007)

Another one from Minnesota, welcome to the SMF

 What smoking class are you taking and where is it located?


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

geez   THAT is enthusiasm! Smoke ON!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! It sounds like you're off to a great start. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

Kustsara.......look to the left of the page.......close to the top of the page.......you will see the free e-course listed

how to articles and links by jeff


welcome

d88de


----------



## lovetosmoke (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF I hope you enjoy everything.  The information and the people are great on the forum.


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to see your are enthusiastic about smoking. I was and still am ever since finding this site.


----------



## bacon grease (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not sure about the SPAM rules here, but the guy has his website in his signiture here so I figure it is ok to post it - if not just let me know....

Anyway the guys name is Ed in White Bear Lake, MN and his next class is Saturday, December 8th. Learn more about it on his site. www.kickassbbq.com I'm gonna be there for sure!

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







.


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site, and your right this place is great.


----------



## kennymn (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Kevin , SMF is a great site , since I joined SMF I have become addicted to smoking ! Its even better than SEX !!! HA HA


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 14, 2007)

Bacon welcome to the forum. I used to have a potbelly pig named Bacon. NO I did not smoke him.LOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 14, 2007)

Bacon Grease
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!I'm glad you joined! looks like your getting the smoking bug!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bacon Grease! Like your name.


----------



## dingle (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Bacongrease! I'm Dingle and I am a smoke-a-holic! The first step is to admit your addicition!!


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 14, 2007)

Of course it's on the 8th, that is when we are having our daughters wedding reception, she is saving me a bunch of money and getting married by a judge, I book marked the sight and I will watch for another class, sounds like fun


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 14, 2007)

Of course it's on the 8th, that is when we are having our daughters wedding reception, she is saving me a bunch of money and getting married by a judge, I book marked the sight and I will watch for another class, sounds like fun, I already did the 5-day email class


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Bacon Grease -

I've been to your site a few times - nice site! I'm sue you'll be contributing alot here! ENjoy!


----------



## bacon grease (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion, but I don't have a website.  The site I was asked about is another SMF'ers.  I actually ran accrossed it the same day I found Smoking-Meat.com.  

Thanks for all the welcomes!


.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Well welcome anyway with a name like bacon grease you fit right in!


----------

